# What to spend all this money on? :P



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, as some of you know my birthday is today and iv opened my cards and got £250 in total and im definatly spending on a pet. Im not sure what i want and thats why im asking here.

Pets i go so far is ...

Guinea Pigs 2.0.0
Hamsters 2.0.0
Silver Dollars 1.1.0
Angel Fish 1.0.0
Bearded Dragon 1.0.0

hmm i think i would prefer a snake or a lizard of some kind but what will fit into a budget of 250 quid? Also in my bedroom i dont have tht much room for pets anymore so i could just do with having something that can go straigt into a 3 foot and possibly stay there, if not doesnt matter.

all help will be appreciated!! :2thumb:


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday!

What about leopard geckos? They should be fine in a 3 foot viv as adults (depending on how many) - but I see no reason a pair wouldn't be okay, as in 0.2 pair.

You can build vivs damn cheaply with conti board from B&Q - it comes in various useful widths such as 12inches, 15'', 18'' and so on. Comes in a few colours and a number of lengths too.

We've built nearly all our vivs from this wood. It's already laminated, just like the wood used for shop bought vivs.

All you need is someone who can put a few screws in for you to knock it together....some sealant for the inside joins (as with any viv)...and the usual light and guard, or heatmat...and a stat.

Water bowls are really cheap, some substrate and hides and you're away.

I bet you could make a viv extremely cheaply as we built an 8' x 1.5' x 1.5' (divided into two 3foots and one 2foot) for £40 worth of conti board.

Then all you need to consider is:

£30 ish for a thermostat (dimming) or perhaps even cheaper for a mat stat
£12 for a light guard (unless using a heat mat)
£5 substrate (likely even less)
£5 hides (depending on what you use - seed trays etc are dirt cheap, natural looking exo terra are more expensive)
£10 glass (tops)
£4 glass runners

Then all you need is the actual livestock!

You could of course buy a second hand viv cheap...


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Have a look at Blue Tongued Skinks.


----------



## Scaley.Jade (Jun 9, 2008)

how about a garter or house snake they stay small are pretty active and would be more than fine in a 3ft viv if you got a small male corn he would probs stay in a 3ft viv aswell but as a youngster need it splitting into a smaller one


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Dustcart said:


> Have a look at Blue Tongued Skinks.


There isnt a chance of keeping an adult blue tongue skink in a 3ft and keeping it healthy! mines in a 4ft and im going to move it up to a 6ft eventually because hes so active and nearly 2ft long. not having a go but the idea of putting a 2ft lizard in a 3ft viv is cruel


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I would go for a corn snake  You should easily be able to get a nice colour corn snake and a full 3 foot wooden setup (including a thermostat) from a pet shop for around £200 and still have something left to spend on yourself 

Greatest snakes around! There's a long care section on my website if you want to read more about them - www.cwcorns.co.uk


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

hhhmm a nice corn snake, are you looking ofr one to breed or just to have as a pet, as i have a couple of female corns which are at 10/11 years old and at the end of their breeding life will be selling as pets. or i got babies, also got a couple of LTC male royals see ads in classifieds lololol


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanx for all ur suggestions, keep em coming, im thinking :whip:


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy birthday !Get a nice Royal...money well spent.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

if you build your own viv you should be able to afford a frilled dragon.


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

happy birthday mate. Get a royal i ve got one and havent ever regreted it as a first snake.

james: victory:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

and I think you should spend all your money on something for me!

:flrt:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

happy birthday!! you can buy me and 08 pastel royal! :whistling2:


leos are great and so are cresties!


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Right so key points:

Budget: £250 inc set up
Vivarium size: 3ft

But do you want an active animal? Not forgetting that if you buy something like a leo or two you're going to have an active (albeit nocturnal) animal, whereas if you buy a Royal you're probably hardly ever going to see it (except when you take the hide off) and will only really notice it when you take it out yourself. 

Its really something to think about as to what you actually want whether you'd prefer something which will do its daily things around when you're there or not or something that will tend to hide away unless its dinner time.


----------



## dopeking2003 (Jul 7, 2008)

well i know that it wont stay in a 3 foot viv for too long but ever consider a boa? i spent exactly £249.95 on mine with a set-up


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

HAPPY BDAY!!!

You are lucky thing....I might ask for money for my bday in oct so I can buy another rep. 

Get a Royal I picked up my first CB08 royal yesterday and I loves him so much already...I can see me getting another in the not to distant future! Just make sure you do lots of reading and are happy to handle any probs you might get with feeding!!


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Siman said:


> Right so key points:
> 
> Budget: £250 inc set up
> Vivarium size: 3ft
> ...


nahhhhh

only some royals are shy

many of mine investigate around 8pm-11pm and come to the tub side/glass viv to see what im doing! if i come up to it they come out further-tongue flicking! they're quite active really!

GET A ROYAL!!


----------



## Chelle230 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday, I'd say royal or corn. both are nice. but remember it won't stay at one!!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Definitely go for a corn, if you know someone whos handy with a screwdriver, this may help :

:: Ians Vivarium - Plans for building your own vivarium ::

Would save you a packet, also ask around here for the best prices on Mat stats/Dimming thermos


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd say look through the classifieds and see what's on offer complete with viv and see if anything takes your fancy.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

My B/D long gone over now :bash: however i have fully setup a 2ft vivarium for a leopard gecko, will be getting the actual lizard tommorow :flrt: thanx all for all ur suggestions : victory:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Wasnt it just yesterday when you posted?


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> Wasnt it just yesterday when you posted?


 
Yep, went to marham today, well this morning, got all of stuff needed, brought it home, set it up make sure everything workes, get humidity set right ect. and now tommorow ill be actually getting the lizard, ill be posting lots of piccies :2thumb:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

-cheers- soon to be fellow leo keeper


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

*A chameleon i think*

Well i got my 1st cham on friday & i am sooo in luv with him 
I thought about it for ages & when i saw him i knew straight away 
They are amazing to watch
:2thumb:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

*well done*

Good choice with the leos - they make fascinating and addictive pets! And if you decide to only get the one then at least you`ve got the option for another somewhere down the line - 2 females or 1 male/1 female will easily fit in a 3ft. Good luck with it all - I`m sure you`ll love keeping them!


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Well I think you should spend your money carefully, don't rush off to a shop and buy all expensive stuff like I stupidly did with my beardie. Since then, I have found that you can get really cheap vivs and set up stuff on Ebay! Man I wish I had done that instead of spending about £300 on everything!! 

I think you should get a mate for your beardie :flrt:


----------

